# serial number check



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I have never owned a Smith until now. I know there is a book with serial number for Smith's, but I only have 1 gun of theirs. I am hoping someone owns this book and can tell me the production date of a model 36 revolver ser# J566XXX. I know that the production date and sales date may be a year or two off, I'm just looking to get close.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

If Baldy can't come up with a date for you, just email them.

They charge if you ask for a history, but if all you want is the year of manufacture, they will email that info back to you for free.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir there is a book called the Standard Catalog of S&W by Jim Supica and Richard Nahas. I don't have it but I due have a M-36 with a number that's fairly close to yours (J177xxx) and it is a 1973 model. Hope this helps a little.:smt033


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

The D.O.M. of your Model 36 is 1977.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I thank everyone for the information


----------

